# List of high performance AC Motors



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

cozmocha said:


> What companies manufacture high performance AC motors?
> 
> So far I have found Siemens, Azure, and Brusa. What others are available?
> 
> ...


 
http://www.acpropulsion.com/technology/gen2.htm


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

I know of several "sports cars" that use DC motors...


----------

